
startups map - cata

======
cata
So a few weeks ago I registered a new domain name, startupsmap.com, where I
want to, well, create a map of startups :)

For the initial version, I'm thinking about some simple and straighforward
features, like allowing people to put their startup on the map and give some
additional information about it (like if they're hiring, if they released
something, a small description/keywords about what there'ye doing, etc...).
Maybe even integrating with their blog or news room to highlight them on the
map when something has changed...

Once this is done, people like me will be able to see what startups are in
their area, what they're all about and even if they're hiring, to apply for a
job! :)

Also, people with money to invest, will be able to check out the "new local
ideas" and pay them a visit.

So, the whole reason for posting this here is to get your 2 cents on this
idea... any constructive comment will be appreciated. Thanks!

~~~
Sam_Odio
This reminds me of a web2.0 map I saw a while back - check out
<http://www.fourio.com/web20map/>

Just submitted it to news.yc as well.

------
willarson
Sounds like a good--focused--idea, here are a few questions that pop into my
mind:

How will you be different from existing competition (example: craigslist)?

How will using it be fun and informative? (shufflebrain.com/etech06.htm has
some great examples of using game-like mechanics to make users invested, in
this case I think you'd want some sort of quality ratings for companies,
applicants, and investors).

~~~
cata
Thanks for the address, I will take a look! I think the game-like mechanics
should be used for this site as well, however, I have yet to determine how
this will be done...

------
jey
There might be a <http://flagr.com> (flagr is a YC startup) map for startups
already. I haven't looked.

~~~
cata
hmm, that's not really for startups... it's more a general "map it"
application...

